#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Hoe sparen we het milieu?

## @lex

Beste lezer,

Graag wil ik hier een milieu-topic starten. De volgende vragen:

[LIST]   [*]Wat doe je (met betrekking tot je werk) om het milieu te sparen?[/LIST][LIST]   [*]Waar zou je het milieu mee kunnen sparen maar doe je het niet omdat het nadelen met zich mee brengt.[/LIST]
Doel van de eerste vraag: inventarisatie van mogelijkheden
Doel van tweede vraag: discussie starten over alternatieven en wellicht misverstanden wegnemen

Verzoek: 

[LIST]   [*]geen lange quotes   [*]vul elkaar aan; herhaal dus niet wat men al geschreven heeft (lees dus eerst even de posts)[/LIST]Groeten, @lex

----------


## @lex

En om dan maar te starten:[LIST][*]Ik gebruik bijna geen tape (indien mogelijk Willem Jantjes)[*]Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk te carpoolen[*]Ik probeer voor lange tours nooit tijdelijke oplossingen te gebruiken[*]Ik investeer bij voorkeur in duurzame spullen (liever een duur molton doekje om de mixer dat tien jaar meegaat dan elk jaar een stukje zwart doek van de markt; liever geen wegwerpapparatuur: dan maar even doorsparen)[*]Ik gebruik accu's voor mijn zenders[/LIST]Who follows?

Groeten, @lex

----------


## Upgrading your system

Is dit een grapje??

Een beter milieu begint bij jezelf, maar dan kan je beter in je privé leven beginnen, Jan willempjes vind ik nou niet echt een toonbeeld van milieuvriendelijkheid.
Ga liever sóchtends wat sneller onder de douche vandaan en doe het licht achter je reet uit.

liever een molton doekje dan een goedkoop lapje vind ik wel erg ver gaan om het milieu te besparen...

sorry, vind het een beetje een kansloos topic.. 
milieu is belangrijk, maar dit zijn milieuinvesteringen die nou niet echt zoden aan de dijk zetten ten opzichte van het privé leven. immers: spaar P64 lampen bestaan naar mijn weten nog niet

----------


## sompi

wat zijn in ***snaam Jan Willempjes ?

----------


## moderator



----------


## ronny

laptop in plaats van gewone pc gebruiken. Laptop verbruikt veel minder. 
overal spaarlampen insteken op plaatsen waar het licht langer moet branden als 10 minuten.
Neem de fiets of ga te voet naar de bakker,frituur,... op het einde van de straat :Big Grin:  
neem de trap in plaats van de lift
trek die adapters nu eens uit de wandcontactdozen als je die niet gebruikt(goh cliché :Big Grin:  )

... mjah

mvg
ronny

----------


## @lex

Dank voor reacties tot nu toe. Ik wil het echter betrekken op ons vakgebied.

Hoe springen we beter met het milieu om als we aan het werk zijn!

Gr @lex

----------


## vasco

Show afgelopen, alles uitzetten  :Big Grin: 

Dit is nu eenmaal een branch waarbij stroom moet stromen net als bij banken geld moet rollen.
Misschien een mooie rol voor de topicstarter, vind AV spaarlampen etc. uit.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit is nou niet bepaald een vakgebied waar je makkelijk op energiegebied kan besparen. Ik heb mensen wel eens horen roepen dat we massaal over moeten op LED, maar die mensen verklaar ik nog steeds voor gek. Er gaat namelijk niets boven halogeenlampenlicht. (Gasontlading wil overigens ook nog wel.)

Je kan bij de bouw proberen iets langer de TL's aan te laten en op het laatste moment pas al je lampen aan te zetten. Als je je wapperlampen een tijd lang niet meer nodig hebt, geef ze meteen een lamp-off in plaats van alleen de shutters dicht (komt mooi uit, die lampen zijn stevig aan de prijs). Als je gaat nadrinken in de foyer, laat niet al je licht aanstaan...

Het zijn de kleine dingen die we kunnen doen, maar onze hele wereld overhoophalen als een stel activisten is not-done.

Ik ben overigens in sommige situaties tegenwoordig groter voorstander voor janwillempjes en dan laat ik de gaffa links liggen, maar gaffa blijft soms gewoon nog hard nodig.

----------


## SPS

En natuurlijk utralight versterkers met een rendement van boven de 90 procent gebruiken (SMPS en Class H) ipv potkachels die ook nog wat geluid geven.....

Rekenvoorbeeldje:

100 dagen * 10 uur 10KW geluid:
bij 60% rendement: 16600 KWH
bij 90% rendement: 11100 KWH

Scheelt toch 5500 KWH !!Da's veel meer dan ik per jaar thuis verbruik hoor!
Kijk, dat zet dus zoden aan de dijk.

n.b. met 5 KW draaien met een speakerset met 3dB meer rendement levert ook nog eens 5000 KWH besparing op.

Er zou een energielabel voor speakers moeten komen......................... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Paul

----------


## Kilian

Iets over spaarlampen van 5Kw?

----------


## rolanddeg

Lijkt me toch wel leuk, spaar P64... Knipperen eerst 3 keer voordat ze aan gaan, meteen weer wat chases minder nodig  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ nn

je kan amvast beginnen met alle controle lampjes uit je apparatuur te slopen, bij 1 computerscherm is dat op jaarbasis al vrij veel dus waarom daar niet?

volgens mij is dit ook niet echt de branche om elektriciteit uit te sparen...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## DJ_matthias

> volgens mij is dit ook niet echt de branche om elektriciteit uit te sparen...
>  grtzz DJ nn



hehe, kijk maar naar clouseau! als zij hun show opstarten, valt in de wijk rond het sportpaleis de elektriciteit uit  :Big Grin:  van besparing gesproken!

----------


## LJ Chris

Ik vraag mij af als we niet verder moeten kijken dan voorgaande antwoorden...
Volgens mij moet er heel dringend gezocht worden naar energie, die niet uit de aardkorst komt!
Onze maatschappij heeft nu eenmaal energie nodig, en die vraag zal alleen maar stijgen!


Greetz
Chris

----------


## Kevin_DM

Had laatst een artikel in een of ander wetenschappelijk magazine gelezen over kernfusie (of het tegenovergestelde van kernsplitsing, wat nu gebruikt wordt in de kerncentrales).
Dit komt, kortweg, overeen met het principe van de zon, een zodanig hoge temperatuur opwekken dat water zichzelf opsplitst en watergas ontstaat.

Echter, momenteel lukt dit, maar hebben we nog 2* zoveel energie nodig om die "fusie" gedaan te krijgen dan het opbrengt.
Het artikel ging dus over een nieuw "kernfusie-centrum" dat ze ergens in de provence in Frankrijk zouden gaan bouwen (door een joint-venture van een 7-tal economische grootmachten), waarmee ze een rendement van ong 50% zouden halen. Dit dus als proefproject, om zo later op grote schaal te gaan toepassen.

Het grote voordeel hiervan is dat het enige "restproduct" of afval dat hieruit voortvloeit, water is, dus 100% natuurvriendelijk.

Misschien zit hierin toekomst, alhoewel dit nog jaren (10-tallen jaren??) zal duren eer dit operationeel is. 
Enkele linkjes die ik hierover gevonden heb:

Kernfusie, een zon op aarde
Kernfusie

Niet echt relevant voor het onderwerp, maar dacht wel het vermelden waard in het ganse energie-gegeven ...

----------


## LJ Chris

Volgens mij gaat kernfusie niet doorstoten.
Momenteel is er een zeer snelle klimaatswijziging aan het gebeuren, door de massala uitstoot van CO2 gassen door verbranding van fossiele brandstoffen: dus gascentrales, kolencentrales, centrale verwarming bij jou thuis, én alle motorvoertuigen.
Heeft iemand de film van Al Gore al gezien?

Men is momenteel volop bezig met het ontwikkelen van brandstofcellen om die eerst en vooral te gebruiken in motorvoertuigen, om de conventionele verbrandingsmotor weg te werken. Stel dat men kernfusie kan toepassen, en dus elektriciteit kan opwekken, hoe gaat men dan die elektrische energie opslaan in een voertuig? Elektriciteit heeft één groot nadeel, men kan het heel moeilijk opslaan.
In de toekomst streeft men naar brandstofcellen, die genoeg energie leveren om de auto aan te drijven, én die zelfs kan dienen om jou huis van genoeg energie te voorzien.

Deze brandstofcellen werken opwaterstof, en om waterstof te maken is natuurlijk weer elektriciteit nodig, wat men op groene energie kan produceren door windmolens, zonne energie, waterkrachtcentrales enz..
Volgens mij wordt dit dé technologie in de toekomst, maar goed want er moet DRINGEND iets gebeuren, want de toekomst ziet er niet goed uit..

Natuurlijk is niet iedereen begaan met deze wereldproblematiek, denk maar aan de landen die leven op het ontginnen van olie.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## ronny

mjah heb die film dus al gezien van Al Gore. Opzich zit daar wel veel waarheid in, al blijft het een film waarin ook weer een deel propaganda in schuilt...

Maar er is 1 ding wat me wel zeker is bijgebleven van Al Gore zijn visie op de problematiek over de "Global Warming". Hij zegt op een bepaald moment dat als we deze trend willen ombuigen we niet 1 maatregel kunnen bedenken, maar dat we er meerdere moeten doen om echt een ommekeer te krijgen.

Daar heeft hij volgens mij meer dan overschot van gelijk in. Dat wil dus zeggen dat alle maatregelen die we ook maar kunnen bedenken die goed zijn voor het milieu gewoonweg NODIG zijn om de opwarming te stoppen.

Daarin hoort energiebesparing thuis, maar dit kan nooit alles oplossen omdat energie nu eenmaal nodig is en ook de vraag zal toenemen. Alternatieve energiebronnen zijn dus ook nodig! Mijn mening daarin is dat kernfusie zeker verder onderzocht moet worden en dat dit ooit ookwel een groot deel van de energie kan opwekken. Maar er is meer als dat. Zonne energie, wind energie, waterkracht centrales, getijde centrales,.... allemaal vormen om energie op te wekken die NIET vervuilend zijn. 

Het feit dat auto's ooit op elektriciteit(via brandstofcellen) zullen rijden is ook zo een maatregel die zeker gaat gebeuren. 

Maar ook politiek zullen ze een knop moeten omdraaien. Welke rijke olie sjeik wil nu andere technologie, als hij zijn olie niet meer verkocht krijgt?

maargoed  wij gaan een beetje off topic :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

mvg
ronny

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

en op waterstof werkende generator :Big Grin:   Heb je ook gelijk je drinken voor in de lunch (als je die reclame mag geloven).

Toch is dit een redelijk probleem, bij een grote productie jaag je er al gauw 200 kw per uur door heen? misschien nog wel hoger.

----------


## driesmees

> en op waterstof werkende generator Heb je ook gelijk je drinken voor in de lunch (als je die reclame mag geloven).



nope, dat is niet waar. Er komt puur water uit, dat is dus zogezegd gedistilleerd water. Als je dat drinkt krijg je darmklachten. Dat omdat er geen mineralen inzitten... Maar dat is nu niet echt ontopic (btw: ik heb ooit eens een paar glazen gedestilleerd water gedronken, en ik heb er niks van gemerkt)





> Toch is dit een redelijk probleem, bij een grote productie jaag je er al gauw 200 kw per uur door heen? misschien nog wel hoger.



Volgens mij kunnnen we er in onze bedrijfstak niet veel aan doen... Het enige dat je kan doen is minder ophangen (en evenveel geld vragen, ook voordelig voor de bankrekening dus :Wink: )

----------


## LJ Chris

> en op waterstof werkende generator Heb je ook gelijk je drinken voor in de lunch (als je die reclame mag geloven).
> 
> Toch is dit een redelijk probleem, bij een grote productie jaag je er al gauw 200 kw per uur door heen? misschien nog wel hoger.



Ik denk dat jij net een uitvinding hebt gedaan  :Big Grin:  

Nee even serieus, de bedoeling van waterstof is om een brandstofcel aan te drijven. In de brandstofcel gebeurt een chemische reactie, eigenlijk het tegenovergestelde van elektrolyse waardoor er spanning wordt opgewekt.
Waterstof wordt dus niet gebruikt als brandstof voor een verbrandingsmotor die mechanische energie levert!
Men wekt eigenlijk direct elektriciteit op, dus men slaat in het geval van een generator één stap over , namelijk de mechanische energie...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik doet niet tot nouwelijks aan milieu dingen.
Alleen de gebruikelijke dingen. Hier en daar een spaarlamp. Openbaarvervoer en niet te veel water gebruiken.
Maar nu bekent is geworden dat Amerika, Azië en Australië zich pas vanaf 2020 aan regels hoeven te houden met betrekking tot reductie van de co2 uitstoot en andere milieu wetten, heeft het voor ons weinig zin.
En nou zijn die gekke chinezen zich ook nog is aan het ontwikkelen en willen straks ook allemaal in een goedkoop auto-tje rijden.
Dus kortom: het heeft nouwelijks zin voor ons om ons steentje bij te dragen aan het milieu. Hoe graag we het ook allemaal willen.
Gezellig hè.

----------


## moderator

De vraag was wat een eigen bijdrage is aan een duurzaam millieu, kernfusie ligt niet binnen mijn mogelijkheden, vandaaar dat ik daar verder niet op reageer.

Wel pak ik de fiets als dit mogelijk is qua dagplanning,
Rijdt ik een jonge dieselauto, schakel op tijd door...Is eerder een kostenoverweging dan een beuste keus ivm het milieu, maar het werkt twee kanten op  :Smile: 

Carpoolen, pik collegae op en rijd met collegae mee daar waar dit mogelijk is, ook hier weer ingegeven door parkeerproblematiek, zowel logistiek als financieel economisch.

Dimensioneren van transportmiddelen: Ik ga niet met een vrachtwagen, bakwagen, aanhanger onderweg als het in een partner past.

Inzamelen van lege batterijen, niet klakkeloos op het podium achterlaten.

Daarnaast begint het millieu bewustzijn met een levenshouding. Bepaald comfort en levensstandaard gaat niet altijd samen met een beter milieu, dus ja...ik ben selectief, maar wel bewust

----------


## lightzone

ja ik vind het ook zinloos , bij ons op school mag je je brood voor tussen de middag niet in zilverpapier doen. ze vinden dat dat veel te slecht is voor het milieu! dus ik zeg tegen de directeur "maar of je het nou koopt of niet , het is er al .als ik het niet koop blijft het in de winkel liggen !" waarop hij antwoord " nou euhhh, als jij het niet koopt gaan ze het ook niet meer maken.... :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## @lex

> ja ik vind het ook zinloos , bij ons op school mag je je brood voor tussen de middag niet in zilverpapier doen. ze vinden dat dat veel te slecht is voor het milieu! dus ik zeg tegen de directeur "maar of je het nou koopt of niet , het is er al .als ik het niet koop blijft het in de winkel liggen !" waarop hij antwoord " nou euhhh, als jij het niet koopt gaan ze het ook niet meer maken....



@Lightzone,

 Ik ben het best wel met jullie directeur eens. Als het direct slecht zou zijn voor je eigen gezondheid zou je het ook niet kopen. Terwijl het dan ook in de winkels blijft liggen... Als het dus niet direct slecht is voor je gezondheid koop je het wel omdat het 'toch al gemaakt is'?

@Iedereen

Bedankt voor alle reacties tot nu toe. Misschien is het ondanks de tweede reactie toch een zinnig topic. Ik wacht met spanning op meer reacties!


Gr, @lex

----------


## axs

> nope, dat is niet waar. Er komt puur water uit, dat is dus zogezegd gedistilleerd water. Als je dat drinkt krijg je darmklachten. Dat omdat er geen mineralen inzitten... Maar dat is nu niet echt ontopic (btw: ik heb ooit eens een paar glazen gedestilleerd water gedronken, en ik heb er niks van gemerkt)



Nu ja...
Even uit nieuwsgierigheid hier nagevraagd bij mijn vriendin die pediater-oncoloog is... Hier in huis gebruikt ze het enkel voor het strijkijzer... als je zin hebt in de volgende dingen, houdt ze je zeker niet tegen om het te consumeren:
[LIST][*]zenuwafwijkingen[*]bewezen relatie met bepaalde ******s en hart- en vaatziekten[*]shock[*]toename van het watervolume in het lichaam[*]problemen met transport van het bloed[*]verhoogde kans op fracturen bij kinderen[*]en dan verder in geval van zwangerschappen nog heel wat problemen[/LIST]

----------


## renevanh

> Waterstof wordt dus niet gebruikt als brandstof voor een verbrandingsmotor die mechanische energie levert!



Kan natuurlijk wel, alleen heb je dan even heel veel energie, en daarna niks meer...
Daarbij is het niet goed voor je trommelvliezen  :Big Grin: 

René

----------


## AJB

Tsjah... Dit gaat dus weer eens allemaal nergens over... Milieu besparingen: boeiend zeg ! Wereldwijd worden aardverschuivingen gecreeerd met gasboringen, olietankers in zee leeg gegoten, tonnen chemisch afval in de natuur geloosd: en wij gaan als altruisten de wereld redden met carpool-plekken en willem-jantjes ?

Verder alles goed mannen ? Misschien een beetje realiteitszin brengen in jullie belevingswereld: de problemen vinden op grotere schaal plaats, en worden geenszins gecompenseerd door jullie (overigens nobele) strevens. Wat @lex bespaard met zijn adapters, tl's etc, flikker ik in 1 weekend dubbel en dwars door de ozon in time-out. Is dat slecht ? Tsjah, absoluut... Is het boeiend ?...Neeeuhh... Er zijn 5500 mensen blij, en ik verdien mijn geld in deze business. Op groot niveau heb ik weinig te vertellen, dat regelt Greenpeace maar lekker (waar ik overigens donateur van ben). Maar laat lekker iemand anders in een rubberbootje tussen de walvisvaarders dobberen, en laat mij mijn werk doen.

Puut altruisme bestaat niet, en ik krijg een spontane-maagborreling als ik alle pretentievolle, doch kansloze verbeteringen lees. Doe het nou niet: en maak lekker een mooie show...

----------


## driesmees

> Nu ja...
> Even uit nieuwsgierigheid hier nagevraagd bij mijn vriendin die pediater-oncoloog is... Hier in huis gebruikt ze het enkel voor het strijkijzer... als je zin hebt in de volgende dingen, houdt ze je zeker niet tegen om het te consumeren:
> [LIST][*]zenuwafwijkingen[*]bewezen relatie met bepaalde ******s en hart- en vaatziekten[*]shock[*]toename van het watervolume in het lichaam[*]problemen met transport van het bloed[*]verhoogde kans op fracturen bij kinderen[*]en dan verder in geval van zwangerschappen nog heel wat problemen[/LIST]



Bedankt Tom,
Dat is leuk om weten. Ik zei toch al dat het ongezond was? Ik dacht dat het enkel de darmflora om zeep hielp, maar blijkbaar heeft het veel meer effecten... Ik heb ooit per ongeluk eens enkele glazen gedronken, maar ik heb tot nu toe geen last van één van bovenstaande aandoeningen :Wink:  Ik neem aan dat deze pas kunnen optreden na het regelmatig innemen van zuiver water?

----------


## moderator

@AJB, de een koopt het af, de ander doet op een andere manier iets om er een goed gevoel aan over te houden.....

----------


## AJB

Ik zie het niet als afkopen, maar aan het uitbesteden aan mensen die er verstand van hebben. Ga zelf ook geen Chinees eten bakken, dat laat ik doen bij een afhaal restaurant. Heeft dat te maken met een goed gevoel ? Nee met lekker eten, en dus het beste resultaat. Wie kunnen er beter voor het milieu zorgen dan mensen die er hun levenswerk van hebben gemaakt ? Niemand dunkt mij... Vandaar mijn "uitbesteding".

Greenpeace is minder handig met lichtshows, dus mochten ze daar iemand voor zoeken is er sprake van wederzijdse samenwerking...

----------


## sparky

> Ik ga niet met een vrachtwagen, bakwagen, aanhanger onderweg als het in een partner past.



Hmm, spullen vervoeren in je partner vind ik toch meer iets voor coke-smokkelaars.


Er is niets mis met afval en energiebesparing. Sommigen hier praten er echter over alsof het een belediging is van hun eigen werkwijze. De dingen die ik heb gehoord zoals apparatuur niet langer aan hebben dan nodig en apparatuur met een hoog rendement zetten wel degelijk zoden aan de dijk binnen deze industrie zelf. Als in andere takken van industrie hetzelfde gebeurt, dan hebben we het over besparingen die veel groter zijn dan huishoudens ooit verbruiken. Het is heel makkelijk om te roepen dat wat een individu op dit gebied doet niet uitmaakt. Iets moeilijker te begrijpen is misschien is dat een denkwijze ergens moet beginnen en dat het lang kan duren voor dat de meerderheid deze  overneemt. (Als dat gebeurt...) En dat is wat er nodig is: al die kleine besparingendie individuen maken die er op zich niet toe doen, maar die samen het verschil maken. Dat is geen idealisme, dat is een feit. Waarom zouden wij hier energie besparen als men dat in Australie niet hoeft? -hoor ik hier- Keer het eens om: Waarom zouden men straks in Australie energie willen besparen als wij het het nu niet hier doen!!??

Zeggen dat wat jij doet niet uitmaakt kan een vrijbrief voor elk gedrag zijn, ik vind het simpelweg je kop in het zand steken.

----------


## DJ nn

moet je ook eerlijk zijn ...
als je dingen zoals dimmers en amps en dergelijk grote verbruikers afzet of je laat ze een uurtje of 2 opstaan zonder te gebruiken (alle lampen uit en geen muziek erdoor) dan zul je niet zo veel gespaard hebben...

om echte grote besparingen moet je niet hopen in deze sector... maar alle kleine dingetjes helpen wel (LED toestanden bvb)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Ik zie het niet als afkopen, maar aan het uitbesteden aan mensen die er verstand van hebben. Ga zelf ook geen Chinees eten bakken, dat laat ik doen bij een afhaal restaurant. Heeft dat te maken met een goed gevoel ? Nee met lekker eten, en dus het beste resultaat. Wie kunnen er beter voor het milieu zorgen dan mensen die er hun levenswerk van hebben gemaakt ? Niemand dunkt mij... Vandaar mijn "uitbesteding".
> 
> Greenpeace is minder handig met lichtshows, dus mochten ze daar iemand voor zoeken is er sprake van wederzijdse samenwerking...



Ja, en daar ben ik het mee eens. :Wink:

----------


## J@N

Aangezien dit een organisatieforum is... : gebruik recycleerbare bekers als je een evenement organiseert ! Er wordt nergens zoveel gebruik gemaakt van wegwerp drankbekers als in het evenementenwereldje.

OK, het vergt iets meer discipline om terug te brengen en op sommige plaatsen kan je maar beter een waarborg vragen zoals bij de winkelkarretjes :Stick Out Tongue:  maar het verschil is wel 1 bak vol bekers die je de volgende keer gewoon opnieuw gebruikt versus het x-voud aan vuilniszakken vol wegwerpbekers.

----------


## DJ nn

hier in belgië wordt er soms een wisselbekersysteem gebruikt...
je koopt een beker en een drankje, beker houd je bij
volgende keer koop je weer drankje je geeft je "oude" beker af
als je naar huis gaat ga je je beker omwisselen voor geld

en 2 bekers is dan beker+drankje enzo ... combinaties zelf te maken

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Outline

[quote=driesmees]nope, dat is niet waar. Er komt puur water uit, dat is dus zogezegd *gedistilleerd* water. Als je dat drinkt krijg je darmklachten. Dat omdat er geen mineralen inzitten... 

Bedoel je niet gedeminiraliseerd water?

----------


## CoenCo

*Het materiaal komt per huifkar
*De heftruk wordt vervangen door een Ezel en wat stagehands
*In plaats van Moving lights gebruik ik altijd kaarsen op schildpadden "moving candles"
*A Capella kan ook mooi klinken, didgeridoo's gaan best hard!
*Thee drinken doe je uit een beker die je van thuis meeneemt
*Het podium bouwen we van LayherHout, beter bekend als bamboe.

Het voordeel van dit alles is enorm. Niet alleen ben je milieuvriendelijk bezig, je hebt meteen een thema-feest!

----------


## moderator

Artiesten zijn dus standaard de gipsy kings of Frans Bauer neem ik dan maar aan :Wink:

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik heb toevallig gisteren een bestelling van een aantal LED parren de deur uit gedaan... In het plaatselijke centrum hier is er 3 dagen per week een 'inloop', soort van kroegen idee... Biljartje, kaartje leggen, je kent het. Als verlichting werd daar 16 keer par56 300 watt gebruikt. Stroomverbruik: hoog!! + dat er ieder half jaar een nieuwe lamp nodig was à een euro'tje of 25 per lamp... Ik hang hier nu nieuwe CLS Par56 LED voor
 in de plaats. Naar berekeningen heb ik de lampen in ongeveer een half jaar weer terug verdient aan stroom en lampbesparing. Goed voor mijn portemonnee en goed voor het milieu...  :Smile:

----------


## LJ_jacob

probeer zo min mogelijk scheten te laten, en vervang je baletvloer door zonnepanelen!
Een geintje is begrijpelijk, maar ik kijk er toch van op hoe mensen dit probleem onderschatten...

Wat je ook doet, maak een goeie afwezig. Ledparretjes inhangen waar dat ook echt kan scheelt volgens mij wel degelijk, helemaal als iedereen het zou doen. Maar het mag niet zo zijn dat een voorstelling, watvoor type dan ook, erg beïnvloed wordt door het gebruik van milieubesparende oplossingen.

----------


## deurklink

> probeer zo min mogelijk scheten te laten, en vervang je baletvloer door zonnepanelen!
> Een geintje is begrijpelijk, maar ik kijk er toch van op hoe mensen dit probleem onderschatten...
> 
> Wat je ook doet, maak een goeie afwezig. Ledparretjes inhangen waar dat ook echt kan scheelt volgens mij wel degelijk, helemaal als iedereen het zou doen. Maar het mag niet zo zijn dat een voorstelling, watvoor type dan ook, erg beïnvloed wordt door het gebruik van milieubesparende oplossingen.



Sja het zal creatieve geesten wel kunnen dwingen tot orginele oplossingen! 

Snap best dat er lacherig over gedaan word, dat had ik zelf ook. Maar een beter milieu begint bij jezelf! Ik zie hier (in theater) ook wel eens lampen al uren van te voren branden zonder er gebruik van gemaakt word. Of tijdens de avond pauze van de crew. Het blijft zonde! Dit komt natuurlijk ook omdat de crew niet voor lampen/spanning hoeft te betalen. Ben er van overtuigd dat alle kleine beetjes bij elkaar meer is dan je denkt!

vb: Quote.. _Een populaire pagina als_ _Google__ een zwarte achtergrond geven in plaats van een witte, zou maar liefst 3000 Megawatt-uur per jaar besparen. Dat zijn weer twee à drie kerncentrales minder._

ik bedoel maar!

----------


## laserguy

> _Een populaire pagina als_ _Google__ een zwarte achtergrond geven in plaats van een witte,_



Geldt helaas niet meer nu iedereen overstapt op LCD-schermen...

----------


## deurklink

> Geldt helaas niet meer nu iedereen overstapt op LCD-schermen...



*zucht* ! of zit ik nu verkeerd... is trouwens een onderzoek van afgelopen week!

----------


## LJ Bert

hoe je ook energie wilt besparen in deze sector zal je nooit de normale lampen gaan kunnen vervangen door leds. het effect zal nooit hetzelfde zijn. het verschil al tussen een acl bulb en een cp60.... leds zullen in deze sector een meerwaarde gaan geven aan je shows maar nooit een vervanger worden voor het gewoon oude convetioneel licht.....

op andere gebieden zulllen leds miss wel een oplossing worden

----------


## DJ_matthias

Door NU overal het licht uit te doen voor 5 minuten... het is een begin :-)

----------


## ronny

Nee, door die lichten uit te doen voor maar 5min en ze daarna weer op te starten is er juist meer stroom verbruikt, dan als ze gewoon zouden blijven branden...  :Big Grin:   Dus wat is er nu goed!

mvg
ronny

----------


## lightzone

> Door NU overal het licht uit te doen voor 5 minuten... het is een begin :-)



haha lol dit vind ik zo'n onzin :Big Grin:  

alsof iemand dat doet...

----------


## ronny

Tja een gewoon huisgezin heeft er misschien niet aan meegedaan, maar ik heb op de radio gehoord dat diverse overheidsbedrijven juist wel aan deze actie hebben meegedaan: VRT heeft de verlichting van de zendtoren uitgezet, Belgacom heeft meegedaan, de luchthaven van zaventem zelfs!!! 

Voor de Noorderburen: Er is vandaag een oproep geweest in België om om 19u55 het licht uit te doen tot 20u00. Gewoon een symbolische actie, want er is meteen bij vermeld dat dit totaal geen energie zou besparen, in tegendeel zelfs.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Funmaker

mja door het terug inschakele verbruikt ge al meer als door het gewoon 5 min verder te late branden  :Smile:  dusja maar het idee er achter snap ik wel  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Voor de Noorderburen: Er is vandaag een oproep geweest in België om om 19u55 het licht uit te doen tot 20u00. Gewoon een symbolische actie, want er is meteen bij vermeld dat dit totaal geen energie zou besparen, in tegendeel zelfs.
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Hoi Zuiderbuur. Gen zorgen, de actie was door heel Europa gepromoot, dus VROM (ministerie voor volkhuisvesting, ruimtelijke ordening en milieu) en GroenLinks (politieke partij) hebben iedereen aangespoort om mee te doen. VROM deed dus om dezelfde tijd de lichten uit en de tweede kamer ook. De minister en de de exploitant van het electriciteitsnet hebben aangegeven dat men juist niet mee mag doen met de actie. Als ten minste 1/6 van de huishoudens hier aan mee zou doen, zou het allemaal mis lopen (voltage en frequentie van het net lopen op, uiteindelijk kans dat de transformatorhuisjes eruit vliegen als het te ver uit de pan schiet).

Alle electronische apparatuur thuis voor de zekerheidlosgeplugd, maar de lampen, verwarming, koelkast e.d. wel aangelaten en vanaf 19:50 de multimeter in de gaten gehouden, die in een WCD was gestoken. Uiteindelijk was er nauwelijks iets merkbaar. Pas vlak na 20:00 kwam er alleen een klein dipje, toen te veel mensen alles tegelijk inschakelden.


De actie is natuurlijk totaal ondoordacht met "de aarde even 5 minuten adempauze geven". Dit kan alleen door alle energiecentrales stil te leggen en weer op te starten. Aangezien dit laatste gewoon weken tijd kost, is dat dus niet te doen. Aandacht voor de opwarming heeft men wel gekregen, is spontaan weer gespreksonderwerp van de dag (op tv).

----------


## vasco

DEN HAAG - PvdA-milieuminister Jacqueline Cramer wil de aloude gloeilamp gaan verbieden. Na een werkbezoek bij Philips in Eindhoven liet zij tegenover de NOS weten dat zij binnen vier jaar af wil van de gloeilamp.

nu.nl/algemeen | Minister wil verbod op gloeilamp

Spaarlampen op DMX verplicht straks?

----------


## axs

> DEN HAAG - PvdA-milieuminister Jacqueline Cramer wil de aloude gloeilamp gaan verbieden. Na een werkbezoek bij Philips in Eindhoven liet zij tegenover de NOS weten dat zij binnen vier jaar af wil van de gloeilamp.
> 
> nu.nl/algemeen | Minister wil verbod op gloeilamp
> 
> Spaarlampen op DMX verplicht straks?



http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...isboekjes.html

----------

